

Hacker News - duck
http://hackerne.ws

======
duck
I never knew this domain name existed. Thought others might like this
shortened version.

~~~
mooism2
Afaik it's unofficial --- the domain name is not owned or operated by HN, PG
or YC. It could turn into a man-in-the-middle attack at any time.

